# 3850 Agp



## 529th (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, first post here 

I just purchased an ATI 3850 AGP card; vendor, HIS and am trying to run the ATI Tool tray to increase the fan speed and the app isn't working.  Does it work with the 3850 AGP card?

Thanks

529th


----------



## spud107 (Apr 16, 2008)

you might need the beta version,
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=255769


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 16, 2008)

i have tryd many fanspeed increasing programms non of them seemed to work normaly
Rivaturner wil work but wont save your fan settings
ATitool 0.27 doest support fan speed 0.26 does but doest overclock
ati tray tools supports fan speed but doest save it


----------



## NeilF (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a number of problems with ATI Tool since upgrading to an AGP 3850 too.

0.26 actually just hangs/crashes the machine.

0.27 seems to work, except the values it offers to LCDC no longer seem to work. The ATI Tool mode is always "2D" even if it goes into 3D (it plays the sound), and also all the temperature values available to LCDC are 0. Are these simlpy not done in 0.27 (yet)?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to the fold dude!

It might be worth havin' a butchers at this.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi..have you tried rivar tuner ?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Welcome to the fold dude!
> 
> It might be worth havin' a butchers at this.



Bit confused with that thread...

The highest version number of drivers it's talking about (in the first post) is 8.4.

If I look in CCC, it says my 'driver packaging version' is 8.452.

Does that not then mean I'm running very upto date drivers?


Can someone give me a clue of the problems I'm encountering with LCDC not picking up the current values from ATITool (temps and mode 2D/3D) is down to ATITool (0.27) or the ATI drivers?

ps: I've even tried 0.27b4 and that doesn't help


----------



## NeilF (Apr 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> Hi..have you tried rivar tuner ?



Rivatuner doesn't allow a plugin into LCDC (for my LCD display)... I believe...


----------



## NeilF (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone? Infact when I try changing the speed of my card using ATITool it's values just go mad! The range changes and the value shown, rather than saying being 790, is 190 or something?

So it's basically unusable!


----------



## NeilF (May 6, 2008)

NeilF said:


> Can someone give me a clue of the problems I'm encountering with LCDC not picking up the current values from ATITool (temps and mode 2D/3D) is down to ATITool (0.27) or the ATI drivers?
> 
> ps: I've even tried 0.27b4 and that doesn't help


Anyone?


----------



## intel igent (May 6, 2008)

ATItool 0.27beta doesnt work for me either, seems like it stays in 2d mode and shows incorrect values for freq. (eg: set 400 core in ATItool appears to be 800 core effective)

the 8.4/8.452 drivers should be the same

im on W/C so temps are not a concern for me however i would like an app that would allow me to clock it higher than 720/950. i have not unlocked CCC as of yet

i have not tried anyother apps for OC'ing

you may have better luck with responses by posting in the 3850agp thread


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 6, 2008)

Rivatuner 2.09 works on 3850 AGP


----------



## NeilF (May 6, 2008)

intel igent said:


> ATItool 0.27beta doesnt work for me either, seems like it stays in 2d mode and shows incorrect values for freq. (eg: set 400 core in ATItool appears to be 800 core effective)
> 
> the 8.4/8.452 drivers should be the same
> 
> ...



So it appears 0.27b3/b4 are half-cocked versions? ie: Not fully implemented/working? And that accounts for:-
1) My my readings/plugin from LCDC no longer works?
2) Why 0.27 cannot correctly overclock the card?


----------



## NeilF (May 9, 2008)

Is this software even being developed/supported anymore?


----------



## intel igent (May 9, 2008)

which software ATItool? if so i beleive yes but W1zzard (the creator) would appear to be very buisy lately

a lot of people are waiting for the new version

there is an ATItool thread that you could post in


----------



## NeilF (May 9, 2008)

intel igent said:


> which software ATItool? if so i beleive yes but W1zzard (the creator) would appear to be very buisy lately
> 
> a lot of people are waiting for the new version
> 
> there is an ATItool thread that you could post in



Huh? This is the 'AtiTool' forum is it not?


----------



## intel igent (May 9, 2008)

this is the forum but there is a thread dedicated specifically to the development of ATItool


----------



## mwarsell (May 10, 2008)

I posted this on a few other forums as well so don't mind if it looks familiar.

I put together a quiet PC and, but I have Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 AGP, which has a fan which is very loud. 

I managed to scale it down to 25% with Rivatuner, but no matter what I do (I have followed Derek's RT guide to the point), I can't enter the values for advanced fan control settings, which might (?) allow me to make the fan spin even less than 25%. Because even at 25% it's still very loud, I can here it from many feet away.

I'm using Rivatuner 2.09. RT is able to control the fan alright, because if I set it fixed at 100% its loud as .......very loud.

Anyone managed to make the fan quiet? Or spin at the barest minimum RPM? I'm not playing 3D games or doing anything intense, that's why I want it to be as quiet as possible. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeilF (May 10, 2008)

mwarsell said:


> I posted this on a few other forums as well so don't mind if it looks familiar.
> 
> I put together a quiet PC and, but I have Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 AGP, which has a fan which is very loud.
> 
> ...


Bit of a thread hijack don't you think? ATITool (when it works) allows fan settings (RPM) by temp...


----------

